# Any Locals Have some of the frogs i need



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

Looking for a few frogs and wanted to see if any locals have what i need
Looking for 
male azureus
male orange basti
also looking for pairs or babies of Lorenzos or brazilian yellow heads
email me - [email protected]
...
i usually have alot for trade but the froglet tank is low,,, i do have a ton of tads in the water, regina,giant ornage, matecheo, bakhuis


----------



## xxxxxxxxxchris92486 (Apr 17, 2010)

Would you be interested in shipping some of your tads?

Thanks
-Chris




neko121 said:


> Looking for a few frogs and wanted to see if any locals have what i need
> Looking for
> male azureus
> male orange basti
> ...


----------

